# 97 840ci - tranny fluid fill location



## Claytain Carr (Mar 1, 2010)

xxbimmerboyxx said:


> valvoline max life tranny fluid will work in a 7serious tranny insted of going to the dealer where its gonna cost $700 you can just pay $150 thats all i did and it works alot better on my e38


HI! Just joined today! My mistake was that I removed oil from my tranny after the facts were made known to me! My question is how do I get fresh tranny fluid back into my beautiful 97 840 ci without ruining the transmission and where is the fill location for the fluid? Thank you if you know the answere! Clay


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

The drain plug on the bottom is also the fill plug.

Level check procedure here http://www.bimmerboard.com/forums/posts/68013


----------

